# Wildfire



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

We came across this on our way back from a day at Mesa Verde National Park. There was a slurry bomber and a helicopter working on it.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That’s a cool pic. Man they really bring out the force of a small fire huh? I guess they have to control it quickly though. Those forest fires can get out of hand fast. Here we let it burn for a while before we put it out. Good for the re-growth. But all we have is tumble and broom weed to burn.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

we had a lightning strike on the mountain behind the house last week. i woke up to a really bright world and it sounded like 30,000 gutterballs in an explosion. it started a small fire in a clearcut about 1/2 mile away but then we got 2" of rain in 2 days. that put out alot of fires around here.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

We are still on fire up here after the massive lightning storm a week ago. I think our beeyards are ok, not sure about some others.
http://www.mountainecho.com/Photos submitted by readers.html


----------

